# Hello everyone!



## Zei (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello people :]

I got linked here by another site and I feel like I'm going to have a nice, comfy home here. I don't aspire to be a film composer, but my chosen line of work is very similar: Video Game Scoring. I'm hoping to get into Berklee next year as a Film Scoring major.

I've got plenty of music up on another site that I'll be posting here for crit/listening purposes. I write in Sibelius 6 using Sibelius Sound Essentials. I don't have the money for a better VST, but it's WAY better than MIDI. Most of my music has a progressive tinge and it metal inspired, but my orchestrated tracks are much different than my metal band tracks (which are each much different than each other!)

I have a feeling I'll enjoy it here =o


----------



## JohnG (Aug 14, 2010)

welcome, Zei! Glad to have all kinds of composers here, especially those with book-learnin'

There are quite a few Berklee grads lurking around here, so you have some company.


----------



## Zei (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you John! I'm not a grad yet (Senior in HS), but I'm applying this week and auditioning in December on Guitar.

But I am definitely Book-learned ;] Theory is probably my best tool! 

If any of those grads would show I'd like to ask them questions if that's not an issue!


----------



## sizzler52 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Zei
Just thought I'd pop in here to say hi and welcome to the boards following your great feedback on my tracks. I'm sure you'll have a good time here and enjoy sharing your knowledge and skills
Sizzler


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome! Sounds like you have a pretty good idea of where you want to go!


----------



## no3no4 (Aug 25, 2010)

welcome to this forum! Hope can hear your songs here soon


----------

